# Hatsukoi Limited (Hatsukoi Gentei)



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hatsukoi Limited
*
​
*Genre*: Shounen, Comedy, Romance

The new series from the mangaka of Ichigo 100% and Lilim's Kiss, Kawashita Mizuki, has finally arrived! It has started serialization in issue 44 of WSJ. ^_^


----------



## ricc (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw it on /a/ this earlier today, no guy lead for once, lots of familiar faces back too. ;D Looking forward to see where this is going.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 30, 2007)

No guy?!

The mangaka's drawing style is distinct lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2007)

The raw DDL doesn't work for some reason. The site always gives me error messages.

Any mirrors?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks ricc! But too many users are currently download that file


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 30, 2007)

I keep forgetting to read Ichigo 100%.

Guess I'll read that and this.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2007)

Oooh, I think I understood enough to get what's going on. Nice art, but I don't know anything about the plot yet 

The colored cover pages look...


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I really loved the cover pages as well. Hopefully we get to see a joined and cleaned version soon.


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope some one picks it up and keeps with it. Other wise it would make me sad if it was and then stopped.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 30, 2007)

PlumCity is apparently taking up this new manga as project.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2007)

Ooh cool another manga from the creator of Ichigo 100%! Well, I'm checking out the raw to see how it fairs.


----------



## Gene (Sep 30, 2007)

Immediately recognized the artwork as soon as I saw the pic in the first post. I'll be checking this out as well.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2007)

So far I favor Ayumi and Kei in the design department (though that doesn't really say much about their character). Anyways, I can't really expect anything from this but I hope it'll last more than her last series.


----------



## Gene (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm actually liking the male lead (the big guy) so far. The other guy reminds me of Manaka. >_>


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2007)

Really? He doesn't seem anything like Manaka to me. Maybe it's because I don't understand all of the dialogue.

The big guy is pretty worthless if a girl of Ayumi's size can take him down cold.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2007)

Gene said:


> I'm actually liking the male lead (the big guy) so far. The other guy reminds me of Manaka. >_>


ROFL. I thought he looked like Manaka too, but Manaka doesn't comb his hair. This guy has smoother hair.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty good chapter. I like how Ayumi's imagination seem to run wild sometimes. 
The ending is hilarious


----------



## Gene (Oct 1, 2007)

I was expecting rape when she was kidnapped. What actually happened was pretty funny I guess.

Also I wish they were older. Middle school seems kinda young.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2007)

Younger fresh vagina. rofl xD


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> I was expecting *rape* when she was kidnapped. What actually happened was pretty funny I guess.
> 
> Also I wish they were older. Middle school seems kinda young.



Rape? In my WSJ?


----------



## Gene (Oct 1, 2007)

lol ok maybe not rape. But more "feely feely". :x


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 1, 2007)

This is Kawashita we're talking about. Of course she'd implement rape in her stories. Remember Yoshino?


----------



## Gene (Oct 1, 2007)

Yoshino? Doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> Yoshino? Doesn't ring a bell.


Well, to refresh your mem, she wanted Manaka to rape her. There was also that time Satsuki was testing Manaka but as usual, Manaka was oblivious to the max.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> lol ok maybe not rape. But more "feely feely". :x



Both are nice. 



QBnoYouкo said:


> This is Kawashita we're talking about. Of course she'd implement rape in her stories. Remember Yoshino?



You can't rape the willing.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 1, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> You can't rape the willing.


And you can't have a civil war when a war isn't civil.

Uh, that's not the point though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn, what a pretty interesting story right off the bat. I didn't expect the storyline to go in that direction (with the two brothers). I'm already looking forward to chapter 2  
Ayumi's a character you really can get drawn to right off the bat.


----------



## Gene (Oct 2, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Well, to refresh your mem, she wanted Manaka to rape her. There was also that time Satsuki was testing Manaka but as usual, Manaka was oblivious to the max.


She's from Ichigo 100%? I don't remember her at all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2007)

The raw for Chapter 2 is out now

[Hatsukoi] Hatsukoi Limited 002 Raw


----------



## ricc (Oct 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The raw for Chapter 2 is out now
> 
> [Hatsukoi] Hatsukoi Limited 002 Raw



Man, her shirt said it all..


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay to Rycolla for doing the second chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Yamamoto is pretty damn, one of the hawtest Mizuki has drewn.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow, this love story got a bit more complicated.

Ayumi likes the younger Zaitsu sibling, however he likes his childhood friend, Misaki, but she in fact likes the older Zaitsu sibling (Misao) 

Things can can only get better from this point on xDD


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 6, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yamamoto is pretty damn, one of the hawtest Mizuki has drewn.



First I must say the screwy grammar in this statement made me lol. Second this manga interests me. I hope the mangaka doesn't screw things up.


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, she's pretty damn hot.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 7, 2007)

naisu shirt ¬_¬


----------



## Champloon (Oct 8, 2007)

loving this manga so far
since it reminds me of a more serious school rumble
(well pretty much misao reminds me of harima)
edit:
holy shit i think i'm in love with misaki (j/p)
but damn shes sexy


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 12, 2007)

AHHH HOW COME I'VE NEVR HEARD OF THIS!!! Ichigo 100% mangaka ARRR!! Anyone have the scans DDLs? How many chaps are out?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 12, 2007)

Is there a .zip for the 2nd chapter?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks! So is there a chapter this week?


----------



## Gene (Oct 12, 2007)

I think so but it hasn't surfaced on the net yet. :x


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 13, 2007)

Awww damn. Actually Ill just wait till it all comes out and then Ill read it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 13, 2007)

Finally.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaay, I just finished Ichigo 100% Volume 14 and now I can read Ch3 of this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2007)

Every time I read a new chapter, more and more new characters are introduced but there's always some common denominator from the previous chapter (in this case it was Misaki)

But I did really like this story. Yuu is like the perfect Otaku of sorts (then again she has quite a few hobbies and alot of guy friends so, it might not be proper to just pigeon hole her like that xD) 

She seemed quite oblivious to many things while being in engrossed in many topics. Fun chapter, overall, which makes me wonder what kind of story will see for Chapter 4.


----------



## Gene (Oct 13, 2007)

lol I felt sorry for that guy. I seriously thought he was going to make it with this girl. Oh well, at least he hasn't given up hope.

This line kinda creeped me out: "You can all come up to my room, and we'll all have fun, okay?!"


----------



## ricc (Oct 14, 2007)

I really like the cover for chapter 3, awesome work. Yuu looked so cute in the maid outfit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2007)

Yet another story with a different character. Yep I'm certainly sensing a pattern here 

Well, at least they went with one of the 5 characters introduced in the first chapter xDD


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder if every girl who were shown in the cover page of chapter 1 will get their own stories. It did say that several first love stories were about to begin. I'm going to have trouble keeping track with everyone's stories :S


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

Chapter 5 has come out:

MF


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks, man.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2007)

I want translation.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm patiently awaiting a translation too


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn I'm behind, I left off a couple chapters again.

I don't like how the series jumps over a different story every chapter.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 30, 2007)

i guess it would skip to each girl till they are all introduced


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Oct 30, 2007)

I remember seeing the panel with all the girls as a spoiler on 2ch and immediately succumbed to the hawtness. Yamamoto calling my name sealed the deal for me!   
I don't mind having different characters being focussed on during each chapter, since I think that the relationships have been developing quite nicely so far. 

I think chapter 5 is has quite an interesting relationship - possibly my favourite so far, where the girl seems to be pushing the boy to try harder and acknowledging it. I kinda like the girl in this chapter more now than before and wonders if she has a more kinky side to her like her cover suggests. I'm liking her confidence and the focus on her intense glances. I wonder what the text translates to and if this changes my opinion of her. 

I think the next character focus might be the one with the brother complex.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 1, 2007)

Im really surprised that I like this manga as much as I do. When I saw it I was like oh boy another perveted highschool story...and yeah ok there is a lot of fanservice but the story's are actually kind of cute. I like how there are a bunch of short stories about all these different characters. The art is detailed and nice, although almost all of the teenage girls naturally have the figure of far older women. I like it and I think that when the story gets an actual plot it will be really interesting now that the mangaka has taken the time to flesh out the characters before the actual story starts.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 2, 2007)

tnx for d link


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2007)

The lollipop scene was hawt.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 3, 2007)

LOLLIPOP SCENE?!?! CMON SCANS!!


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Nov 4, 2007)

Website
OV- Website


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome,  I've been waiting for this ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2007)

Sibling relations sure can get muddled 

I love how every character us somehow connected to one another. It's like it always manage to come full circle by chapter's end xD


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, that relationship is making everything more complicated.

So Ayumi likes Zetsui jnr, who like's Yamamoto who seems to be interested in Yuuji, who likes Ayumi and we have Zetsui snr loving Ayumi as well.

The you have Bessho who's friends with a guy that likes his sister, but who's sister loves him.

I'm not quite sure how I feel about this sibling-love thing, may be its something that some of the character's will grow out of as they mature or perhaps the relationship will turn into something deeper and i*c*st filled.

Still not sure what the lolli was supposed to be for, but I envy it!


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 4, 2007)

All I know is that everyone seems to like someone, who likes someone else, who likes someone else etc. Pretty complicated mess right there :S

I don't even remember half of the names of the characters that have been introduced xD

I suppose the lollipop was just to show Bessho what he imagined Zaitsu had done to his sister. But yeah, I'm not sure what exactly he meant by that


----------



## Saga-Sama (Nov 4, 2007)

Just started with this series. Liking the art, the story ... well we'll see


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 4, 2007)

Im having a real hard time keeping track of all the names and who like whos. But otherwise, pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 6, 2007)

overall this manga's pretty good, just have to get used the constant character switch in each chapter lol


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I can open a zip file, but I can't use the whole jpg thing. Could you make it a different type of file please?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2007)

the translation is out by carlos but has anyone scanned chap 7 yet?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, Koyoi has one hell of a brother complex :S
The bath scene might have been going a bit too far


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Wow, Koyoi has one hell of a brother complex :S
> The bath scene might have been going a bit too far



messed up brother complex or just plain *wrong* lol


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 12, 2007)

Good luck Koyoi. 

Well I guess we can kind of guess who will be appearing in the next chapter.

"Pure-Hearted *Afro*"


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2007)

I like him actually, he seems sweet


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 12, 2007)

Yamamoto + lollipop = 

And yeah, Koyoi sure is one messed up girl what with her brother complex and all. Even going so far as pretending they're newlyweds :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2007)

Hilarious how Yammato likes a guy who has a major sister complex. 
Lolipops sure works wonders I guess xDD

I'm now starting to get a feel for most of the characters where beforehand I had to keep going back to previous chapters to figure out "whose who"


----------



## Gene (Nov 12, 2007)

Now we have two people with a sibling complex. This should be interesting. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2007)

^Sibling complexes are what makes manga romances that much more complicated xDD

Even though a great deal of them are one-sided or used for comedic purposes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2007)

I loved the expression of terror on his face when he realized he was alone with his sister.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2007)

Luneas said:


> I loved the expression of terror on his face when he realized he was alone with his sister.



I'm still wondering how he managed to allow her to wash his back? :S

That's something I like to call the Danger Zone.


----------



## Champloon (Nov 12, 2007)

well i thought that yamamoto might like misao but that just got blown out the window by a lollipop of all things


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, so I'm not too keen on Koyoi and her brother's relationship. I feel sorry for the brother, who seems somewhat sane - apart from letting his sister wash his back! 

What was interesting was that Chikura and Dobashi have brothers as well, who might show up - perhaps, Chikura's more so. It would be kinda interesting if Kei does develop her interest in Chikura's brother. I'd prefer that over two bro-sis complexes.

I'm looking forward to seeing more Yamamoto and I think that she does have a kinky side, since I'm not quite sure why else she suddenly became attracted to Arihara from his actions. I'd love to see how she'll try to get him. Will Koyoi tell Ayumi?

Anyway, I think next week might go back to Zettsui snr and Ayumi, since he does have an afro iirc. There is also two other character's left to be explored, judging from the opening double page colour spread: Chikura and the class-rep in Yamamoto's class.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2007)

I like Arihara (kinda reminds me of Tamaki) I don't get it though is he suppose to be attractive? Yamamoto likes him, but it seems like he's considered to be really ugly by that mean girl. She might just have high standards but the mangaka is capable of making her characters (at least male) seem plain, Arihara doesn't look hideous to me.


----------



## Champloon (Nov 12, 2007)

well i guess there aint that many yamamoto x misao (gorrilla man) shippers (not that i am one) i just got this feeling she liked him
shit with all these love triangles it seems that this manga is gonna be quite long which is a good thing


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 12, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> I like Arihara (kinda reminds me of Tamaki) I don't get it though is he suppose to be attractive? Yamamoto likes him, but it seems like he's considered to be really ugly by that mean girl. She might just have high standards but the mangaka is capable of making her characters (at least male) seem plain, Arihara doesn't look hideous to me.


Attractiveness is a matter of opinion. One girl may think a guy is attractive while another one thinks he's ugly. Besides, who cares about how the male characters look, it's the girls who matter!



Champloon said:


> well i guess there aint that many yamamoto x misao (gorrilla man) shippers (not that i am one) i just got this feeling she liked him
> shit with all these love triangles it seems that this manga is gonna be quite long which is a good thing


I never got the feeling that she liked him. They just seemed like close friends to me.


So which of the girls do you guys like more? I have to go with Yamamoto, if only for the lollipop thing


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Attractiveness is a matter of opinion. One girl may think a guy is attractive while another one thinks he's ugly. Besides, who cares about how the male characters look, it's the girls who matter!
> 
> I never got the feeling that she liked him. They just seemed like close friends to me.
> 
> ...




Im a girl though >_< . I thought those two had something going on too, it's a cute couple because you don't often see those 2 personalities mixed together like that.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 13, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> Im a girl though >_< . I thought those two had something going on too, it's a cute couple because you don't often see those 2 personalities mixed together like that.


Haha I see, my bad. I admit they would make a cute couple, but Misao was never interested in her to begin with and Yamamoto seems to have fallen for Arihara. I never felt that there was something going on between those two.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Haha I see, my bad. I admit they would make a cute couple, but Misao was never interested in her to begin with and Yamamoto seems to have fallen for Arihara. I never felt that there was something going on between those two.



OH! I thought you meant the mean girl with the curly hair and the perveted guy! (i need to learn the names soon...)

Yeah I think Yamamoto and Arihara look good together, I thought you were talking about one of the other couples. Jeez this is gonna get even more confusing as the story goes on huh?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 18, 2007)

chapter 8 is out, anyone have a raw yet?


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's a scan from MH - not sure which group it is from:

da' linky

Edit: Pretty funny chapter actually and I like Zaittsu as a character more and more. Deep down he's a caring guy, but just seems to be a little too passionate, like his overzealous affection for animals. I'm surprised that it's been a month since he's been noticed following Ayumi and she still hasn't replied to him.

Nice to see Yamamoto as well. She's actually being quite forward by going to Arihara's house. I thought that she might try talking to him in school or something.

It looks like the next chapter is about Meguru (Yamamoto's classrep) judging from the title. The swimsuit screams fanservice and since Yamamoto is in her class maybe we might see more of her as well. 

I think Meguru would be quite nice looking without her glasses, since she has quite a nice curvy figure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2007)

~Mamoru~ said:


> Here's a scan from MH - not sure which group it is from:
> 
> da' linky




*Spoiler*: __ 



The translation looks pretty good from what I can tell but the actual scan looks rough around the edges, but thanks to them I now have a greater understanding as to why Misao likes Ayumi


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 19, 2007)

i can't read those scans, every time i open a page, all i get is symbols


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 20, 2007)

~Mamoru~ said:


> Edit: Pretty funny chapter actually and I like Zaittsu as a character more and more. Deep down he's a caring guy, but just seems to be a little too passionate, like his overzealous affection for animals. I'm surprised that it's been a month since he's been noticed following Ayumi and she still hasn't replied to him.


Yeah, people judge him by his scary look but he's really a caring guy. I just had to laugh when reading about those hamsters he killed. Ayumi didn't know that Misao was stalking her. I'm surprised that he followed her around for so long without approaching her once. Misao sure overreacted when he punched Ayumi's brother 



~Mamoru~ said:


> Nice to see Yamamoto as well. She's actually being quite forward by going to Arihara's house. I thought that she might try talking to him in school or something.


It's always a delight to see Yamamoto 
And remember that she did approach his friend first to find more about him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2007)

Poor Misao. His true feelings and mannerisms really differ from his outward exterior to the points where even animals either are plain scared of him or die due to stress. xDD


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2007)

misao doesnt seem to get a break lol, man for a guy who can be straight forward when it comes to street fighting, its something to see when he dunt just go up and say something to her again, instead of watching her back/stalking lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2007)

^^With a mug like Misao it isn't surprising he talk with his fists most of the time. No one gets to see the real him and he somewhat embraces that role because it has it's benefits in terms of instilling fear in people who don't like you already, but it's a detriment for everything else, especially when it comes to talking with girls 

Thanks for the files Gene.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 20, 2007)

Damnit, I think I've left off somewhere... Now I have to catch back up.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 20, 2007)

Misao is a misunderstood guy, all he wants is to cuddle cute things... kinda reminds me of Lennie from _Of Mice and Men_ in that way.

It's funny how Misao and Yamamoto ended up in front of Arihara's house at the same time. And they both don't want anyone to know that they like someone.
Yamamoto's friend freaked out when she saw Misao.  
Though, he did look pretty intimidating when telling her to take a seat xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love the fact that Takei is oblivious to Meguru's dilemma. A one track mind focus on swimming isn't such a bad thing xDD
But she should have been upfront and told him how she felt about him or at least told him why she didn't want to swim anymore :S


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 5, 2007)

scan for chapter 10

This is how big *PRE*-Chouji can get with the yellow pill.


----------



## coolx (Dec 5, 2007)

Nao & Misaki are my favorite characters....


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 5, 2007)

Yet another character that doesn't have the guts to approach the person he/she likes directly. xD

Sogabe's plans weren't the best, some of them didn't work as well as others. Oh well, at least he managed to walk home with Chikura - by tricking Koyoi into running after her "brother". I mean, everyone could see it was just a mask, but I guess Koyoi's brother complex makes her irrational. xD

For once I'd like to see some of the characters confess.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2007)

is this another harem?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2007)

Muk said:


> is this another harem?



Nope...it's a romance series that involves many, many, many characters, but each one is somehow related to the previous chapter's characters (e.g. classsmate, sibling, etc....)

I'm serious...each chapter focuses on a love story between certain characters, each time with at least one of them being new to the series (for the most part)


----------



## Gene (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, that guy was ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 7, 2007)

lol 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that guys taking his time, his ideas weren't that bad but i guess he should have been more talkative lol


----------



## coolx (Dec 7, 2007)

I like this manga.....


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 7, 2007)

i hope zaitsu and yamamoto gets together they are already getting along fine anyways. maybe after they fail against the arihara siblings they comfort each other.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 8, 2007)

coolx said:


> I like this manga.....


 Funny thing that you made a chart. Check out the cover of the latest chapter: 



Yours is more detailed though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2007)

coolx said:


> I like this manga.....



LOL...with so many characters and pairings possibility a chart should come standard with every chapter


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 9, 2007)

I like this manga. Seems to be a more serious version of School Rumble. I also like the fact that there isn't one single main character. Pretty creative in how the author combines everybody's story together. 

And whoever said Misao is like Harima is wrong.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

It is creative but confusing to remember who's who. I only remember the interesting people.

Yamamoto. <3


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 9, 2007)

Chapter 11 is out.

Get it from the MU, RS, or SS links here:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I have to say I like Sogabe's approach to things. He may be unorthodox at times but he doesn't sell himself short and game plans when need to  

The whole invitation scene was akin to Dominoes falling since the characters were some how either linked romantically or by friendship to one another and if one went then the others would follow xD

Lawl @ Ayumi and Sogabe getting along all of a sudden xDD

Kei is so into Kusuda it's not even funny anymore. I wonder what's she's going to do to make up for berating Kasuda at the store because she couldn't be honest with herself?


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 10, 2007)

Finally things are moving along. I suppose all the characters have been introduced now, and we just have to wait and see how things develop. 

The upcoming christmas party should be interesting, especially with how things went between Kei and Kusuda. Everything would have been so much easier had she been honest to her feelings. 

Kusuda was pretty smart; blackmailing Zaitsu with those pics. xD


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking at the chart there's at least one more girl that is likely to get her own story the one that has all the arrows pointed at her.

Anyways I'm liking this series much more then Ichigo 100% didn't really like Manaka and his indecisiveness. But at least in this manga you have different type of male characters none seem to be as bad as Manaka was. 

To me the most interesting story right now is between Kusada and Enamoto. They act like they hate each other but they actually like each other. Also like that there's a bit of drama going on between them right now.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 10, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Looking at the chart there's at least one more girl that is likely to get her own story the one that has all the arrows pointed at her.


I think that is Kei's sister. You know, the girl who has all kinds of hobbies and plenty of guy friends (hence all the arrows). She was introduced in chapter 3.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm starting to warm to this potential relationship mainly to try and see how these two people, who seem very different, come to be together and I expect both characters to change quite a bit to become more accomodating to each other. Also the Kei fanservice and imagination was pretty hot, even though I don't really like her character too much. 

I wonder who the next chapter is going to be about? I suspect it might go back to Dobashi most likely about her plans for Christmas, judging from next weeks preview thing - which has been pretty accurate so far.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 10, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I think that is Kei's sister. You know, the girl who has all kinds of hobbies and plenty of guy friends (hence all the arrows). She was introduced in chapter 3.



Oh okay yeah your right no wonder she had all those arrows pointed at her.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ayumi and Sogabe was the funniest thing ever, at first I didn't really like Sogabe, but now I do. He's not as pushy or creepy as I though, he seems to get really shy when it comes to talking to the girl he likes directly. He just really, REALLY, likes her and is trying his best. It's admirable. My favorite male character so far is Ayumi's brother...sister complex aside I think he's cute.


----------



## coolx (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Jicksy (Dec 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ironic that i was thinking it was cold when i read this lol. sogabe is one cool guy, going to check up on chikura, interesting to see how the 2 will interact after being left alone all of a sudden.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 16, 2007)

I like Kei more and more with each passing chapter (Yamamoto is still my favorite girl though). It's going to be interesting to see what Kei will do now that she's all alone with Kusuda. Now's the perfect chance for her to apologize to him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2007)

I should have known Kei would some how end up alone with Kusuda. Although a Santa getting sick and falling ill right in the middle of the street didn't factor into my predictions. 
I can't wait till next chapter


----------



## Gene (Dec 18, 2007)

Well that turned out pretty lame. I hope this finishes up soon so we can move on to the high schoolers.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 23, 2007)

I want 13 scan!


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 27, 2007)

I wanted more details on what the other characters did on Christmas, but I guess what we got to see is good enough. 

Yay for snow fight! It was bound to happen considering how things were between those two. Finally she apologized to him, and everything was resolved.

Hehe, Kei actually tried on the Christmas girl outfit. :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

Kusuda sure knows how to pickout outfits. Good thing Kei tried it on lease

All in all, it was a pretty decent chapter. It looks so painful when Kei's pride keeps her from telling him what's she's feeling.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 27, 2007)

all in all a decent chapter lol

her sister 'caught her doing cosplay' LOL

i'd like to see more development with the 'mangaka in training' guy and kei's older sister, forgot their names...


----------



## Nakor (Dec 28, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> i'd like to see more development with the 'mangaka in training' guy and kei's older sister, forgot their names...



I thought it was kei's younger sister.... 

i could be wrong though.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 28, 2007)

fireball said:


> I thought it was kei's younger sister....
> 
> i could be wrong though.


Yuu is Kei's older sister. Though I got to say that Kei looks like the older one, even though she's not.

I don't like the fact that Yamamoto hasn't appeared in the last couple of chapters.


----------



## coolx (Dec 28, 2007)

there's her with yuu in chapter 13...
read again....


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed her in that one panel. Still, that's not enough. I want more chapters focusing on her; the most interesting character imo.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah. i just looked it up. yuu is the older sister. 

Even with all the characters...this manga has really pulled me in. 

I too would like to see more of yuu. its been awhile since she has been the main character of a chapter.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 2, 2008)

Chapter 14 is out now:


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that was....unexpected, amusing though. I wonder if the next chapter will be about Yamamoto and Arihara < sp? We haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

You have to appreciate the New Year with sibling love 

Oh, how I wished I was in on that hug X3


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the mangaka male or female?


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 3, 2008)

The appearance of Yamamoto was the highlight of this chapter. Hopefully we'll see more of her.



Lusankya said:


> Is the mangaka male or female?


The mangaka is a woman. Her name is Kawashita Mizuki.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 3, 2008)

that chapter was indeed a suprise lol, perhaps more of yamamoto in the next one...


----------



## ricc (Jan 3, 2008)

I need a little sister like Koyoi.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 3, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You have to appreciate the New Year with sibling love
> 
> Oh, how I wished I was in on that hug X3



Sandwich? Anyway, there's no rivalry here. With Yamamoto being into Arihara the rival(for Yamamoto) is Arihara's sister.


----------



## fxu (Jan 17, 2008)

Chapters 13 and 14 have been released

http://sharebee.com/f3a9fa2a


----------



## ricc (Jan 19, 2008)

Not really a big fan of Dobashi, but the end made me go awww.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 19, 2008)

At least they're making more progress than most.

And Dobashi is .


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 19, 2008)

I love these little short story style the author's using. 

The ending was nice. ^_^


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 19, 2008)

That was really cute, the guy is actually not that geeky looking without his glasses.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2008)

Very cute chapter. First kiss and yet they haven't even held hands yet


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 20, 2008)

Ah, finally some development. Nice ending with the kiss and all.


----------



## coolx (Jan 20, 2008)

next chapter must be about meguru and terai again...


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice ending ye... what happened to the everything girl T.T...


----------



## Nakor (Jan 20, 2008)

another good chapter.

this manga has been very good so far. not just in the plot of each story but how the stories move along quickly. it doesn't feel like the author is trying to drag any of the stories out.


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 3, 2008)

Chapter 17 is out as well:


Finally a chapter featuring Yamamoto.


----------



## Kev (Feb 3, 2008)

DDL Mirror


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2008)

*[RS] Hatsukoi Limited 18*


----------



## Kev (Feb 9, 2008)

Hatsukoi_Limited_c018.zip"]Chapter 18 by Readable Scans DDL


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2008)

I love how Koyoi and Ayumi have guys in their lives who like the same girl 
Of course in Koyoi's situation it's more of a brother complex xDD

I wonder what they'd think if they found out the guy that girl like is actually Ayumi's older bother xD


----------



## coolx (Feb 11, 2008)

can you guess who the one that using helmet and wrongly take misaki's chocolate....
I think that's Bessho ?!


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think that's Bessho. He was still in the classroom when Misaki ran away, and you can clearly see the person wearing the helmet in the following panel. I'm guessing it's a new character.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

new chapter 

this one is pretty gd


----------



## Kev (Feb 17, 2008)

.zip"]DDL for Chapter 19 by Franky House


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like the Final Boss has a big problem coming up next chapter


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

^ a very big problem indeed 

it was cute how they both blushed when she gave them a hug each


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2008)

^I guess they really wanted an older sister type like her around xDD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

^ ye having only an older brother each i guess you would feel like that, and thats why they looked all the more kawaii


----------



## The Reaper (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah huh...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 23, 2008)

What does Yamamoto even see in him? 

I love her character design but the whole thing with her liking him feels so random. I would've preferred someone else tbh.

Still a decent chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 23, 2008)

Has this manga gotten any better? I stopped around 14 I think. There was never anything interesting going on so I just stopped it.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 24, 2008)

Yamamoto pretty much made it clear to Bessho and Mamoru that she wants Arihara and not them now both can move on without thinking they may have a chance with her because now they know she doesn't have any interest in them in a romantic way. 

It seems that Yamamoto realized that Arihara doesn't have a thing for her but at least wants to start as friends. I see Yamamoto's future develoments with Arihara being about slowly gaining Arihara's love and getting him away from his sister love complex mode and finally looking at Yamamoto as a love interest.



> What does Yamamoto even see in him?
> 
> I love her character design but the whole thing with her liking him feels so random. I would've preferred someone else tbh.
> 
> Still a decent chapter.



He jammed his loli pop up her mouth! 
But seriously that event basicly made her take notice of him and hasn't stop thinking about him she already explain that in one chapter with  Bessho. Also it's not as if his bad looking because he actually is pretty good looking. The only negative side of him is his sister complex thing going on. Wonder how Yamamoto will get around that...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2008)

A real bomb? Seriously...>____>


----------



## Nagasumi (Mar 2, 2008)

New chapter's out.


----------



## coolx (Mar 2, 2008)

1/3 again...


----------



## Kev (Mar 2, 2008)

.zip"]DDL for Chapter 21


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 3, 2008)

that was evil what happened on the last page lol


----------



## Nagasumi (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't remember who that dude at the end of the chapter was, and didn't understand why he reacted like that at first. But now that I know it's Sogabe, I feel bad for him.


----------



## Kev (Mar 9, 2008)

.zip"]Hatsukoi Limited 22 by Franky House [DDL]


----------



## darksage78 (Mar 16, 2008)

Chapter 23 finishing this small story block Online Reading =D


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 17, 2008)

Aw man now I hope the guy with glasses gets the girl in the end. He's a really sweetheart under that slightly annoying exterior. Im not sure if I should even bother with names, Sogabe or something right?


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 17, 2008)

damn this manga is so unrealistic

kei with kusada 

These girls have such bad taste

Chikura has an older brother right? I wonder if he will have his own story and crush


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok I really dont get the story right now. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2008)

Ch.24....

Wow, Sumire is one odd girl, but she makes up for it with being extremely hot 

lawl@ the Kappa trap


----------



## Brandt (Mar 29, 2008)

I just started this manga a couple of days ago after hearing that it was from the same creator of Ichigo 100%. I have to say, it was a lot better than I thought. I mean, I would have preferred if we kept to one central character, but the multiple stories (despite being a bit confusing at times) is great. The Kei/Kusuda storyline is hilarious and sometimes touching, along with the Yamamoto (and the three guys) story. Koyoi's perception of Yamamoto is a laugh-a-minute.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 29, 2008)

sumire reminds me of ringo from airgear in her design... minus the funny looking shades 

and the kappa trap was definitely win lol


----------



## abakuskulram (May 5, 2008)

8ghosts said:


> damn this manga is so unrealistic
> 
> kei with kusada
> 
> These girls have such bad taste



I agree, the pairings are very bad


----------



## 8ghosts (May 11, 2008)

*shakes head*

so now only the yamamoto stuff needs resolved...I bet she will pick the lamest dude as well 

is the manga over after that?


----------



## Batman (May 11, 2008)

The pairings in this manga are awesome.

I'm not being sarcastic, I really like them. I like how they actually tried to match personalities with personalities. I would like some of them to fail, for reality sake, but at the same time I find them very . . . heart warming? (wc) entertaining? Somewhere in between those words.


----------



## 8ghosts (May 17, 2008)

another forced relationship FTL


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2008)

I feel Batman's sentiment but as a writer I feel 8ghosts as well. Everything seems to neatly put together.  WTF?


----------



## Jicksy (May 18, 2008)

^ its the mangaka's style i guess, i dont mind it... we just need more of Yuu


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

I'm kinda reluctant to starting reading this manga... How did it turn out? Is it good?


----------



## Jicksy (May 18, 2008)

^ depends on how u go about it tbh

the first 1/3 of the manga was pretty gd for me then it got kinda mediocre until the latest chap which of right now is 31

its worth reading from my POV


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

What I didn't get from chapter 1 - what is this ABOUT, anyway? I mean what does the story revolve around?


----------



## Jicksy (May 18, 2008)

^ to put it simply

school kids falling in love 

but its kinda complicated due to one person secretly loving a person who loves someone else and so on lol

theres a lot of one sided love in this manga, and the storyline revolves around the one sided love trying to go both ways


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

So basically a "romance" manga? Alright good, I liked Ichigo 100% so I'll give it a try


----------



## overlooked1227 (May 18, 2008)

It looks like its going to end with the next chapter. If you read the bottom message, Ayumi is finally going to give her reply to Misao and then there was something with the author giving lots of thank you's.

I feel there isn't enough Yuu. I actually liked her and Uemura.


----------



## Batman (May 18, 2008)

overlooked1227 said:


> It looks like its going to end with the next chapter. If you read the bottom message, Ayumi is finally going to give her reply to Misao and then there was something with the author giving lots of thank you's.
> 
> I feel there isn't enough Yuu. I actually liked her and Uemura.



It's going to end??:amazed  I guess I'm one of the 10 people that like this series up and down. Oh well time to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Midus (May 19, 2008)

Cheh, kind of annoying seeing my most hated relationship in the Manga progress more with this chapter. Honestly don't get the whole Arihara x Yamamoto thing. Shedding manly tears for Mamoru. Next Door Neighbor/Childhood friends before Lolipops IMO.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 19, 2008)

^Yeah that's one of the pairs that makes me annoyed with this manga a little. It was so damn random. Some guy makes you suck a lolipop and you fall in love with him? 

Though I like most of the other pairings.


----------



## Batman (May 19, 2008)

Midus said:


> Cheh, kind of annoying seeing my most hated relationship in the Manga progress more with this chapter. Honestly don't get the whole Arihara x Yamamoto thing. Shedding manly tears for Mamoru. Next Door Neighbor/Childhood friends before Lolipops IMO.



I love that Pair! It's just sexually suggestive enough to make me think it works like that in real life. 


of course I like just about every pair.


----------



## 8ghosts (May 20, 2008)

Midus said:


> Cheh, kind of annoying seeing my most hated relationship in the Manga progress more with this chapter. Honestly don't get the whole Arihara x Yamamoto thing. Shedding manly tears for Mamoru. Next Door Neighbor/Childhood friends before Lolipops IMO.



same with the blonde girl and the short dude (I forgot their names)

she fell for him in like one day too

I was also hoping for yamamoto and her childhood friend too
Seems like if any random dude that went up to her with a lolipop would eventually end up getting some ass from her


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 20, 2008)

Batman said:


> It's going to end??:amazed  I guess I'm one of the 10 people that like this series up and down. Oh well time to move on to bigger and better things.



Yep, it looks like its going to end and has been announced over at Mangaupdates as well:

*Tobi*take Tonbo
Chapter 345 - Page 8

MxO incidentally ended in the last issue for those who don't follow it and I guess that this had an effect on the way that the relationships have suddenly been put together so quickly in HL. 

Meh, I was mostly in it for the fanservice and am usually not into these type of manga, but was looking to try different genres after being into shonen too long.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 20, 2008)

Midus said:


> Cheh, kind of annoying seeing my most hated relationship in the Manga progress more with this chapter. Honestly don't get the whole Arihara x Yamamoto thing. Shedding manly tears for Mamoru. Next Door Neighbor/Childhood friends before Lolipops IMO.



Thank you

I thought I was the only one that hated this pair. There was far more chemistry with her friend than the guy with a  sister complex.


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2008)

Shrug.  I like that the 'nice' guy got played out.  That ideal is overused and false.  Trying so hard for it hardly denotes a reward worthy of the chase.  So why care so much?  It's good to reach for it, but is it not natural to run from taht which chases?  To chase that which runs away?  Try hanging out with a skittish cat and see how often you end up randomly chasing after it.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 20, 2008)

It had nothing to do with him being the nice guy. It's that the guy she liked was dull and uninteresting. The only chemistry in the relationship is coming from her alone and that is a bad thing. Him choosing her because he could never have his sister screams shallow, just like the sceen where she feel in 'love' with him.


----------



## Gutsu (May 20, 2008)

Heh I'm okay withi this pair better then that emo little fuck her next door neighbor yeah okay we get it your sad enough with your sad emo face. lol I'll be even sadder when he sees Arihara banging Yamamoto in her room which he'll be able to see across from his room since their next door neighbors. 

He's reaction: "Nooooooooooooooooooooo!" 

They really need to make a doujin like that.


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2008)

He is way more interesting than the neighbor.  He's realistic as far as I can tell.  Aside from the complex, I know several guys in my life that are like him.


----------



## Gutsu (May 20, 2008)

Plus he looks like that classmate of Yamamoto who also likes her no need for two losers that look and act the same. It only made him look even plainer that he already was.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 21, 2008)

> Heh I'm okay withi this pair better then that emo little fuck her next door neighbor yeah okay we get it your sad enough with your sad emo face. lol I'll be even sadder when he sees Arihara banging Yamamoto in her room which he'll be able to see across from his room since their next door neighbors.
> 
> He's reaction: "Nooooooooooooooooooooo!"
> 
> They really need to make a doujin like that.





Fucking epic.



> Plus he looks like that classmate of Yamamoto who also likes her no need for two losers that look and act the same. It only made him look even plainer that he already was.



You just remeinded me why I never got into this series. to many people looked alike and the sibling crushes where annoying to no end.

judging by how short this series turned out I wasn't the only one to feel this way. Mangaka just to created to many threads to manage correctly.


----------



## Gutsu (May 21, 2008)

Agreed I think the series could have gone without the two alike characters keep forgetting their names you know the one that liked Yamamoto (loli pop girl) they look too similiar and act the same, just one of them would been fine. The older tuff afro brother also isn't interesting. Same goes with the swimming team characters you know the swimming maniac and the big breast girl both are boring.

I would like to see more of the the pair that is already a couple uh what where their names again? lol see there's too many characters that I can't remember their names. 

Also really like Enomoto and Kusuda interacting with each other. More of Nao is always good same with Sogabe like his personality when he tries to impress Nao. And finally Yamamoto's characters would like to see her in trying to gain the interest of Arihara. Those characters alone would have made the series much better. The rest of the characters feel like they were dragging the series down because their not interesting.


Also wish that the characters were introduced in mini arcs rather than one chapter that would have help readers get to know the characters better early on. But instead the manga-ka choose the one chapter route for each character, which was a bad idea it left readers counfuse as to who was the main character and where the story is going to focus on.


----------



## Midus (May 24, 2008)

Last chapter out. Don't have much to say. I kind of like how it ends in a similar manner to how it began. If you read the first chapter then read the last, you can tell how some characters changed throughout the series. Still disappointed that everyone's love issues weren't addressed in the end.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 24, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait... you mean it's over??


----------



## Gutsu (May 24, 2008)

Yup it's over. Hope the manga-ka next work doesn't screw up in the beggning like she did in this manga it ended up losing so many readers interest in the series that it got cancelled so soon.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 24, 2008)

That was a pretty nice ending. Overall it wasn't a great manga but it was definitely entertaining at times. The thing I liked least was the Yamamoto pairing. It was completely forced and stupid as hell. 

Though I really liked the last few chapters with the whole journey thing.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, I kind of last interest back around Ch16 I think. I might aswell catch up for the hell of it.


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2008)

Noooo its over!    


His next manga out yet?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 24, 2008)

That ending felt very empty.


----------



## dark_himura (May 25, 2008)

Batman said:


> Noooo its over!
> 
> 
> His next manga out yet?



actually its, her manga. =)

hmm ending kinda left me hanging.


----------



## Batman (May 25, 2008)

dark_himura said:


> actually its, her manga. =)
> 
> hmm ending kinda left me hanging.



Her next manga out yet??  I needs my fix!


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

I think the manga could have deeloped into something very good, but ending it in only 30 chapters wasn't the best of choices.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 27, 2008)

Apparently this will get an anime adaptation.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

^ cool.
was waiting to see misaki in anime-form


----------



## Gene (Aug 27, 2008)

Seeing Misaki animated should be awesome.


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 28, 2008)

WTF? an anime?

may god have mercy on our souls and have the anime come up with an original ending


----------



## Batman (Aug 28, 2008)

Hope this is good. Her art hasn't translated as well into anime form in the past.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 23, 2009)

Read the whole thing in like three hours. I liked it overall, but ugh. The ending didn't feel like an ending at all. 

Well I'm waiting for the anime to come out. Oh yeah, and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this but, Misaki is


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 23, 2009)

30 second commercial for the anime being released on april 11th?
Stolen


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 23, 2009)

An anime...I love to see Yamamoto and that mature looking blonde girl in motion.

But hopefully they'll make an original ending and resolve many of the pairings. That multi-function girl has like only ONE chapter dedicated to her!


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 23, 2009)

I know lol. What was the point of introducing her if she gets only one chapter


----------



## Gene (Mar 24, 2009)

I heard she had to cut this manga short and wasn't able to give the ending(s) that she originally wanted for her characters.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 24, 2009)

I was wondering, was it really that boring? I was following this weekly as well and I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 24, 2009)

i too followed weekly, and it was alrite in the beginning, kinda meh how it ended.


----------



## Gene (Mar 24, 2009)

I actually dropped it midway when it was coming out weekly. Lost interest. 

Picked it back up after it was done. Thought it was a bit better.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

I actually wish this got to live longer. It was a series I ended up liking a lot more than I originally thought. The set up was definitely interesting and confusing at first. XD

But oh well, its all over now. This wasn't on Ichigo 100%'s level but was definitely better than Lilim Kiss. >.>


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 29, 2009)

I actually liked Lilim Kiss much better than Hatsukoi


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I actually liked Lilim Kiss much better than Hatsukoi



Really? o:

LK seemed far more generic and lacking to me than Hatsukoi.


----------



## xrick (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry to bother your nice discussions, but can someone plz guide me through the best groups to get the manga?

In Manga-Updates there's too many of them doing this manga, and I'm lost...


----------

